# Carrabelle Fishing report



## rustvyper (Aug 9, 2008)

...well, if you want to call it that. 
Had several kind members give me numbers & advice on where & how to fish down here in FL.
Wife & I got down here last saturday & stayed in a nice little cottage along carrabelle beach (sound side). Fished everyday right in front of the house w/live bait, dead bait & artificial & all I seemed to find was sailcats 
Wednesday was our day to go out. Orginally we were going to go out tuesday, the last day of snapper season, but we decided to let eduordo go a little further west first. Wednesday was a grogeous day & we took a 25ft carravelle out of carrabelle. I'm a member of the freedom boat club, so I knew what kind of boat I had, but didn't know what kinda electronics. It's a franchise business & it seems to be up to each owner on what he wants to do. Well the electronics on this puppy SUCKED. I never saw one fish & the bottom picture was bad to being unusable.
Now the one thing I was worried about that I didn't actually have a problem with was finding bait. I found the pogies/LY's purty quick & had about 5 gallons worth pretty quick.
At some member's recomendations I had invested in a chum-churn. Let me tell you, that was the highlight of the day! that sucker works like a pro!
Went to a spot of scattered hard-bottom & since I? couldn't find anything on my piece of crap bottom finder I decided to anchor & chum & let the fish come to me. Fished 4 hours & got a chum slick going to beat the band, but no hits. Plenty of trash fish on the bottom, but fished 2 balloon rigs out the back & had 2 live pin fish on the bottom. - Nothing. 
Decided to run to o-tower & ran into a school of spanish running bait fish. Now I knew it was a bad day b/c I couldn't get one spanish to hit! not gotcha's, no spoons, no DOA's nothing. Did snag 2 pogies with the gotcha, that was it 
Ran to o-tower had 3 very nice cobia swim to check out the boat - of course we had nothing to offer them. Decided to anchor right next to the tower so my current would take the chum slick right around the tower. Chum-churn did a great job again (I love that thing!) but nothing! We fished their maybe 3 hours, with nothing but tons of bait fish around us enjoying the chum. If I'd been a bait boat I would have been in business! every time I threw a sabki rig in I loaded up!
Finally started cleaning up & recovering the rigs to run back in & a mahi-mahi comes scream out of the water 20 yards from the boat after a flying fish. Sometimes they like to mock you 
Yesterday though it was like the bite turned on like magic. Doing nothing different in front of the house I couldn't keep trout off my lines! Weird, I wondered if it had something to do with all the fronts moving around the tropical storm. Well that's fishing & we had a great week down here.
Desert, here I come!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 9, 2008)

Carrabelle is the old time fishin and still is....
I have a friend who goes down ever year to fish and comes back with a van full, ( he never goes out in a boat )
Funny thing is none of the motels has a swiminpool...
That is why my wife won't go...


----------



## Limitless (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear they weren't cooperating, but glad you made it a good trip anyway!  I'm sure that weather had an influence on the fish.  O tower should have at least given you a grouper or two.  

Keep your head down over there - and thank you again for your service to America!

Oh, btw Lostoutlaw: the Moorings Marina condos and motel has a pool!  And if you need a 3 bedroom condo there, PM me and I'll give you the forum discount on mine!


----------

